# Delirium tremens...



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2007)

... ou pas...  
"_Ceux qui rêvent éveillés ont conscience de mille choses qui échappent à ceux qui ne rêvent qu'endormis_". Edgar Allan Poe.

Que vos songes soient éveillés ou pas, bouffées délirantes ou autres manifestations...
Voyez ce fil comme un espace... onirique ?!.... ou comme un "_fonctionnement réel de la pensée_"* ?!....
Votre (vos) imaginaire(s)...
Créations... en images (illus, photo, vidéo, bidouillage et barbouillage divers), ou textes, ou sons... ou ce que vous voulez...
Si vous avez de l'imagination et/ou, que même la nuit votre... cerveau* continue à "frémir"....





_*A.Breton._
**(hein cékoi ça ?! :mouais:  )


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2007)

_clic..._​






_Édit : désolé si la base de données d'ImageShack merdoie...._


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> désolé c'est un gif qui ne passe pas:rose:


----------



## dool (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2007)

Bruit. Ron Asheton pose sa guitare contre lampli. Larsen. Ce bruit extra-ordinaire du larsen. Saturant du fait quil est un produit dun retour du son, de la reproduction dun premier son inaudible
Silence. « Il nous faut sortir dici. Vite. Immédiatement. Dans une prison où lon puisse entendre quelque chose » (U.M. 1er mars 1974. Prison de Cologne-Ossendorf)
Ville. Les villes sont la splendeur dune chaîne métonymique sans fin. Tout renvoie à tout. Tout sy décale. Place Tien-An-Men, 21 heures  heure locale. Cauchemar des uniformes verts des miliciens. Ils rêvent dêtre à Detroit. En cuir, ils ont peur. No fun. Encore une année avec rien à faire. Ailleurs, dautres engagent un stock-car avec des voitures volées. Mais non, ils ne détruisent pas. Ils inventent des règles nouvelles pour la consumation des objets. Ils lisent, dans les cicatrices du métal, lextermination du retard, de tous les retards, le retour de lurgence.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Décembre 2007)




----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2007)

Méfiez-vous malins! Rika Zaraï reviendra! 

*Rika Rika Rika!*​


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2007)

J'ai vu tellement d'autres choses. J'ai vu les angles des choses. Les territoires sans support où se distribuent en croisement les signes sans référent. La perte des repères, la perte de l'orient. Les confins. Le brusque décalage des certitudes tranquilles. Les ruptures. 

Il y en avait un qui disait : "il faut se déprendre de soi"

Essayer des nouvelles figures de la dissémination.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai vu tellement d'autres choses. J'ai vu les angles des choses. Les territoires sans support où se distribuent en croisement les signes sans référent. La perte des repères, la perte de l'orient. Les confins. Le brusque décalage des certitudes tranquilles. Les ruptures.
> 
> Il y en avait un qui disait : "il faut se déprendre de soi"
> 
> Essayer des nouvelles figures de la dissémination.


C'est presque beau comme du Segalen. Presque.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Décembre 2007)

Le maître des lieux vous l'a dit, les amis

Ecrivez, produisez

Faites gaffe à la soif. Il n'y aura pas d'autres oasis. Les déserts sont sans pitié


----------



## mado (23 Décembre 2007)

Pas encore entamé celui-ci. Juste pour le titre qui colle particulièrement bien. 
Un rêve éveillé. De ces rêves dont on se passerait. 

​



​


----------



## meskh (23 Décembre 2007)

'Il y a de plus en plus de cons chaque année. Mais cette année, j'ai 
l'impression que les cons de l'année prochaine sont déjà là!' (de Timsit) 
'Vous voulez prouver que tout le monde est con? Criez 'pauvre con' dans la rue, 
tout le monde se retourne. 
'Si tous les cons volaient, il ferait nuit.' (de Frédéric Dard) 
- Si tous les cons postaient sur frh, on passerait inaperçu. 
- Si tous les cons avaient du boulot, y aurait plus de chômage. 
- Si tous les cons regardaient TF1. Ben, on verrait pas la différence. 
- Si tous les cons mouraient le même jour, y aurait plus personne pour les 
enterrer. 
- Si tous les cons fermaient leur gueule. Quel silence! 
- Si tous les cons pouvaient bien faire l'amour, c'est les connes qui seraient 
contentes. 
- Si tous les cons étaient aveugles, LE borgne serait roi. 
- les jeunes sont vraiment cons, et ça s'arrange pas avec l'âge (de Gelluck) 
Le jour où les cons voleront, tu seras chef d'escadrille 
Le jour ou les cons voleront, t'arriveras même pas à décoller, tellement t'es 
con ! 
Le jour de la distribution de cervelle, t'as oublié d'apporter ta gamelle 
Le jour où on mettra les cons dans une valise, tu ne seras pas assis sur le 
couvercle !


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._​


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

*A*ux ennemis du sommeil, de la paresse
*N*ous adressons un mot, une rose des sables.
*G*rands hommes font preuve d'une faiblesse,
*E*t la votre est grandement inacceptable
*S*i vous ne vous montrez reposés face aux anges...


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (12 Janvier 2008)

Il a vu les étangs s'assécher

Il a entendu le bruit du rien

Il n'a pas aimé

("je ne sais pas ce qu'il n'a pas aimé")

Il a cru voir dans les jours

("vous savez, les broderies")

Le jour dans les jours

Il y croyait

Qu'il y avait de l'eau dans les étangs

Il voyait, plus loin, après

Après la sécheresse

Il croyait à la pluie


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2008)

Alternative.
Pour oublier.
Y'a toujours plein de trucs à oublier..
Ou à trouver.

 

​


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2008)




----------



## dool (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## da capo (3 Février 2008)

je vous le demande


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> je vous le demande&#8230;



Rien de plus que ce pour quoi il essaie de se faire passer ; mais en moins bien...


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2008)




----------



## mado (6 Février 2008)

Attends.. J'installe le trampoline 



​


----------



## dool (7 Février 2008)




----------



## NED (13 Février 2008)

Dool j'ai l'impression qu'avec l'âge tu es plus belle?


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2008)

_Tu es assis au bord du monde
et moi dans un cratère éteint
Debout dans l'ombre de la porte
Il y a des mots qui ont perdu leurs lettres

La lune éclaire un lézard endormi,
de petits poissons tombent du ciel.
Derrière la fenêtre il y a des soldats
résolus à mourir

_*Refrain*_
Kafka est au bord de la mer
assis sur un transat.
Il pense au pendule qui met le monde en mouvement.
Quand le cercle du cur se referme
l'ombre du Sphynx immobile se transforme en couteau
qui transperce les rêves

Les doigts de la jeune noyée
cherchent la pierre de l''entrée.
Elle soulève le bord de sa robe d'azur
et regarde Kafka sur le rivage

(_Haruki Murakami_. Kafka sur le rivage)
_


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

......


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2008)

saleté de conjonctivite


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

.....


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Juin 2008)

Pas pourquoi, j&#8217;étais à Baltimore
Kantner me téléphone
Je prends un de ces putain d&#8217;avion pour la Californie
Moi, je voulais discuter avec Grâce
Eh non, il arrive
Avec des fils dans le crâne
Eh mec, je communique avec des civilisations disparues, qu&#8217;il me dit
Moi, un peu las, je lui dis : pas vu Grâce
Mais non, on s&#8217;en fout
Je lui dis : White Rabbit
Et là, il me dit :
Oh, man, il y a Phil Spector sur le coup
Là, je commence à comprendre
D&#8217;un coup, je téléphone à Brian Wilson
Après 4 appels, il me dit : « Phil est une grosse ordure, il essaie de me piquer tous mes plans de Pet Sounds »
Je lui dis : « tu en es sûr, Brian ? »
Et là, il me dit : « attends, ils ne sont pas les seuls, il y a les Beatles, et Brian Epstein »


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2010)

A moitié vide ou à moitié pleine ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2011)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2011)

*"Toutes les nuits, je rêve que je suis un escargot rampant sur le fil de la lame d'un rasoir..."* - _(Apocalypse Now)_


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2011)

Ceux qui l' ont reçu, l' ont bien cru...






Que j' étais sous délirium trémens.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2011)

J'me sens tout retourné  :sick:


----------

